# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Ajuda para acabar com esta alga maldita

## brunopedro

Já quase há um ano que estas algas castanhas teimam em não desaparecer, por isso venho aqui pedir
ajuda e conselhos de forma a tentar eliminar e identificar as ditas. O aquário tem sempre partículas em suspensão
devido ás algas, tem uma cor do género de ferrugem, estão por toda a rocha em forma de crosta, nos vidros aparecem também castanhas mas tipo filamentosas. Uso osmose de 4 estagios e mais um deionizador. A alga coralina também teima em não crescer. Se alguém me puder dar umas dicas fica muito agradecido
Nos testes tenho:

Nitratos - 2.5
Nititros - 0
Fosfato - 0
KH - 9
Ph - 8.2
Calcio - 410
salinidade- 1024

O meu setup:

Aquario 100x40x50
Sump     80x30x30
Escumador- ATI BM200
Circulação - Vortech MP40 e sunsun 3000 l/h
Iluminação - Calha Leds Diy 30- brancos 10000k e 10- brancos 20000k 24 azuis- 

Na sump tenho siporax e chemi-pure elite e um filter bag

Vivos- 2  Ocellaris
          1 Donzela
          1 blenny bicolor
          Alguns corais moles
          3 montiporas

As fotos:

20131020_165838.jpg20131107_195353.jpg20131107_195403.jpg20131107_195415.jpg20131107_195430.jpg20131107_195438.jpg

----------


## brunopedro

Ninguém dá umas dicas...

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Bom dia, Bruno
Seria importante saber o que tens de retorno da sump (litragem/hora) e como procedes na TPA, quantidade e frequencia. 
O facto de teres equipamento adequado para esse aquário não significa que esteja a ser bem utilizado e por vezes o que aconteçe é que a circulação existe mas está mal orientada e faz com que os nutrientes fiquem demasiado tempo no aquário sem que vão parar á sump e esta não faz o seu papel.
Isto é só uma hipotesse mas quando há algas é porque existe matéria que as alimenta e o sistema permite o seu crescimento.
Tenta dar mais informação sobre o teu sistema como por exemplo a alimentação e suplementos que utilizas e se possivel coloca uma foto geral para percebermos a disposição das bombas.

----------


## brunopedro

> Bom dia, Bruno
> Seria importante saber o que tens de retorno da sump (litragem/hora) e como procedes na TPA, quantidade e frequencia. 
> O facto de teres equipamento adequado para esse aquário não significa que esteja a ser bem utilizado e por vezes o que aconteçe é que a circulação existe mas está mal orientada e faz com que os nutrientes fiquem demasiado tempo no aquário sem que vão parar á sump e esta não faz o seu papel.
> Isto é só uma hipotesse mas quando há algas é porque existe matéria que as alimenta e o sistema permite o seu crescimento.
> Tenta dar mais informação sobre o teu sistema como por exemplo a alimentação e suplementos que utilizas e se possivel coloca uma foto geral para percebermos a disposição das bombas.


Boas, 
Desde já o meu agradecimento pela resposta,
Eu tenho uma bomba de retorno sicce multi 2500, que pela tabela do fabricante deverá estar com um rendimento de 1250 l/h, que visto por esta perspectiva é pouco.
Neste momento estou a fazer Tpa semanal de cerca de 20 litros, o único suplemento que uso é kalk e alimento os peixes uma vez por dia alternando entre granulado, flocos, spirulina e Artémia congelada, penso que em quantidade adequada.
Inicialmente pensei que fosse um problema de circulação, por isso adquiri a vortech, e deixei uma sunsun 3000 l/h apontada para a superfície uma vez que a vortech não permite direciona-la.
Deixo aqui umas fotos , as fotos não são as melhores pois foram tiradas com o tlm,  a parte de trás ás cores é o papel de parede do quarto onde se encontra o aquario  :SbSourire:  ,  mais uma vez o meu obrigado.

20131119_144837.jpg

4.jpg
5.jpg

Entretanto de um dia para o outro começou me a crescer esta alga,

2.jpg

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas,

Então é assim, o retorno está no minimo aceitável e deves ponderar aumentá-lo assim que decidires ter mais vivos, normalmente o retorno é entre 2 a 6 vezes o volume real do aquário dependendo da quantidade e tipo de vivos que queremos ter. É importante que a velocidade do retorno permita o bom funcionamento dos equipamentos que estão na sump nomeadamente o escumador, não é raro ver-se sistemas com grandes "máquinas" e desempenhos fraquinhos.
No que diz respeito á alimentação dos peixes podes optar mais por flocos e granulados em deterimento dos alimentos congelados, se quiseres podes reduzir os congelados a uma vez por semana e sempre descongelados e escurridos para que entre a menor quantidade de carga organica possivel no aquário, principalmente nesta altura em que pretendes controlar as algas.
As TPA´s devem numa fase inicial ser de 20% semanais e passados dois meses podes passar a fazer 10% a cada 15 dias e  manter a regularidade das mesmas. Uma das coisas mais importante para a saude dos vivos num aquário é a regularidade com que se fazem as TPA´s.
Qualquer aditivo que adiciones deve sempre obedecer ás indicações do fabricante e a quantidade de água do teu sistema que deves considerar é a soma do aquário + sump, mas atenção é a litragem real e não a possivel, ou seja deves descontar o volume da rocha, areia, equipamentos, vivos e outros que tenhas. A maioria dos aquariofilistas não sabe a quantidade de água real do seu sistema e depois anda sempre atrapalhado na hora de adicionar qualquer coisa e acaba por não obter os resultados esperados. Em caso de duvida considera 2/3 da capacidade total possivel, deve andar perto da realidade.
A alga verde que referes na ultima foto é uma alga calcária que como não tem um predador natural no aquário vai crescer e consumir cálcio e outros elementos. Cresce devagar e não é problemática nesta fase.
Outra coisa que aconselho é a retirada da bomba SUN-SUN. Não é necessária e da forma como está acaba por alterar e atrapalhar o desempenho da VORTECH. Esta por sua vez dá conta do recado pode é eventualmente precisar de um acerto na posição em que está de forma a quebrar a barreira superficial para ajudar nas trocas gasosas. Com essa correção toda a pelicula gordurosa presente na água deve encaminhar-se para a coluna e desta forma ser enviada para a sump para tratamento.
Esta é a minha opinião e com alguma paciencia vais obter os resultados que esperas. Vai colocando aqui as evoluções que vais tendo e se tiveres duvidas diz.

----------


## brunopedro

Boas, 
Obrigado pela tua resposta, foi bastante esclarecedora, agora tenho uma questão que ainda não consegui resposta.
Que algas castanhas são estas que me cobrem a rocha, e os vidros?

O meu obrigado

----------

